
Kavka's toxin puzzle - kronion
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavka%27s_toxin_puzzle
======
BenjiWiebe
I would intend to drink the toxin, and intend not to change my mind. Therefore
I would actually drink the toxin and get the money.

This is a very interesting paradox that I've never heard of before.

